# Modern Chef's knife



## james tan (Feb 25, 2016)

Just wanted to show you guys on this forum a chefs knife that I made. I thought if anyone can appreciate a good kitchen knife it would be those who use it to cook.





  








001.jpg




__
james tan


__
Feb 25, 2016












  








002.jpg




__
james tan


__
Feb 25, 2016












  








003.jpg




__
james tan


__
Feb 25, 2016












  








005.jpg




__
james tan


__
Feb 25, 2016












  








006.jpg




__
james tan


__
Feb 25, 2016












  








009.jpg




__
james tan


__
Feb 25, 2016


----------



## bobtheman (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow that is nice. What did you use to stain the wood?


----------



## james tan (Feb 25, 2016)

bobtheman said:


> Wow that is nice. What did you use to stain the wood?


 Thank you, the wood isn't stained its just an oil finish. The handle is made of stabilized figured black walnut.


----------

